# Floating Deck Carving Lines on Side Slopes



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

This issue is very problematic on one portion of my lawn that I care about the most since it's nearest the front entrance. There's a 10% slope away from the sidewalk and granted it's not the most level ground the deck invariably cuts lines when travelling parallel to the slope since it always wants to hang straight down due to gravity obviously. It's ok when traversing perpendicular which leads me to believe its the floating deck.

I've adjust the anti-scalp wheels so they are almost touching the ground at my 2" HOC so I'm not sure what else I can do. I would think that fixed deck machines do not have this problem on slopes/hills. Anyone have experience to share?


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I am having the same issue with my Toro 42" riding mower with twin blades.

I will be looking for the answer too.

i


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

The entire front of my property is sloped and the only thing that ever stopped an uneven cut to it was using a push mower. I have a 21" and a 30". My Exmark Turf Tracer as well as the JD tractor both would leave an uneven cut.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

They usually scalp on the low side (unlike your drawing). Check your tire pressures. At 8 psi the low side tire can't handle the extra weight and will sag. 1" of sag = more than 1" lower HOC when the deck sticks out past the wheels. .


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

LawnRat said:


> They usually scalp on the low side (unlike your drawing). Check your tire pressures. At 8 psi the low side tire can't handle the extra weight and will sag. 1" of sag = more than 1" lower HOC when the deck sticks out past the wheels. .


Thanks LawnRat, your answer make a lot of sense.

I'm going to check my tire pressures before my next rider mow.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Same issue here. Here is my post on it from earlier this spring. The best way I fix it is really making sure the deck is level and trying to lean a little to the high side when going through the worst spots. I feel your frustration. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10346


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> Same issue here. Here is my post on it from earlier this spring. The best way I fix it is really making sure the deck is level and trying to lean a little to the high side when going through the worst spots. I feel your frustration.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10346


How much improvement did you get compared to the picture you posted?



LawnRat said:


> They usually scalp on the low side (unlike your drawing). Check your tire pressures. At 8 psi the low side tire can't handle the extra weight and will sag. 1" of sag = more than 1" lower HOC when the deck sticks out past the wheels. .


Good point. I think I have 12-15 psi in the rear tires. What do you recommend for PSI?



SWB said:


> The entire front of my property is sloped and the only thing that ever stopped an uneven cut to it was using a push mower. I have a 21" and a 30". My Exmark Turf Tracer as well as the JD tractor both would leave an uneven cut.


Does you Turf Tracer have a floating deck or fixed? Is there any uneveness with the 30" push? Is it a Timemaster or similar machine?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > Same issue here. Here is my post on it from earlier this spring. The best way I fix it is really making sure the deck is level and trying to lean a little to the high side when going through the worst spots. I feel your frustration.
> ...


I have the floating deck on my Turf Tracer. My 30" is an Exmark as well and has four wheels just like any other push mower. I bought it to cut the 14k sqft area directly in front of my house that is sloped. I've tried just about everything but that was the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@SWB I may be in the same boat it seems. How long does it take to cut the 14k with the push Exmark?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> @SWB I may be in the same boat it seems. How long does it take to cut the 14k with the push Exmark?


Maybe 30 minutes or less. I have a 15k area in the side of the house that is very undulating as well. Sometimes I'll go ahead and use it there too so maybe 45min or so....I never really timed it.
Here's a side by side pic of the 21" Honda next to the 30" Exmark.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If you have anti scalp wheels put them down lower to the ground.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> If you have anti scalp wheels put them down lower to the ground.


I've got them damn near on the ground. Still carving.



SWB said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > 1563215084[/url] user_id=3849]
> ...


That Exmark 30 is sweet. I remember looking at one at the dealer and was impressed. I don't think I'm long with the Bradley at this point.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have anti scalp wheels put them down lower to the ground.
> ...


It does a nice job. My only complaint is the self propelled speed....it's a little faster than I would like with no adjustment.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Well I got fed up and did some scalping and leveling in hopes of some meaningful improvement. If nothing else I'm getting it closer to reel mow someday.

Normal cut with lines


Scalp


4 yds Sand mix


Dragged smooth


Coming back in nicely but will have to do this more than once.


----------



## lawn_dad (Mar 20, 2019)

I had a similar issue on my front lawn as it slopes down to the road from the house and is not level. I found that if I only cut up/down and both diagonals it resolved the issue. I also have mini hills that run across the yard and my lawn mower would scalp the crowns of them. Another reason I no longer cut side to side. Currently using a 21" Toro.


----------

